# External Battery Charger



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Need one. Verizon LTE Nexus. For both standard and extended batteries.

Suggestions?

I had a universal external made by Anker.. but it crapped out on me in a week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't VzW sell one from Samsung?

I believe it's this exact one: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Original-Charger-1850Mah-Essential/dp/B006GV04G2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1335820058&sr=8-5


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Doesn't VzW sell one from Samsung?
> 
> I believe it's this exact one: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Original-Charger-1850Mah-Essential/dp/B006GV04G2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1335820058&sr=8-5


This. The the door won't close all the way when charging the extended battery but it charges just fine. I have it and I have NO problems with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> This. The the door won't close all the way when charging the extended battery but it charges just fine. I have it and I have NO problems with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Plus it's a great price as it comes with a spare battery!


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Just ordered it. My little clip part on my otterbox broke, so having a cradle for it too is much missed.

Anyone know if the battery is an OEM or off-brand that comes with that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Just ordered it. My little clip part on my otterbox broke, so having a cradle for it too is much missed.
> 
> Anyone know if the battery is an OEM or off-brand that comes with that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe it is an OEM battery.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweet. A 3rd good battery to sweeten the deal. Thanks so much guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem glad to help.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I believe it is an OEM battery.


I can confirm that it is indeed an OEM battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

This kit is the best purchase you can make IMHO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> This kit is the best purchase you can make IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I made the purchase today 

Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you think this will work for the VZW Nexus? Please tell me yes!

http://www.buy.com/prod/gtmax-standard-battery-wall-charger-neck-lanyard-for-samsung-galaxy-s2/225626776.html


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0075...uct_details&me=&qid=1334593121&sr=8-1&seller=

good day.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought the kit and extended battery, so I have had a total of 3 batteries since December... could never go back to one battery and worrying about making it through the day or not especially since the spares easily fit in a pocket.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

RickRom said:


> I bought the kit and extended battery, so I have had a total of 3 batteries since December... could never go back to one battery and worrying about making it through the day or not especially since the spares easily fit in a pocket.


Once my kit comes in, I'll be in the same club as you lol. I already have an extended. This will put me at 3 batteries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Ghub1 said:


> Do you think this will work for the VZW Nexus? Please tell me yes!
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/gtmax-standard-battery-wall-charger-neck-lanyard-for-samsung-galaxy-s2/225626776.html


That appears to be for the S2 only.. Idk the difference in the batteries from the S2 to the Nexus, but I'm going to guess they're quite different and that it will not work with the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been looking for a Samsung external charger since I bought my phone. All they offer is the charger with a battery. Since I don't need another battery I went the Anker route but it didn't work at all. Since Samsung still dosen't sell stand alone charger I just ordered this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07R08T9431

It's not Samsung but Seidio is a pretty well established name some I'm hopping it's quality.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

pharpe said:


> I've been looking for a Samsung external charger since I bought my phone. All they offer is the charger with a battery. Since I don't need another battery I went the Anker route but it didn't work at all. Since Samsung still dosen't sell stand alone charger I just ordered this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA07R08T9431
> 
> It's not Samsung but Seidio is a pretty well established name some I'm hopping it's quality.


That one should be fine since its made specifically for the LTE Nexus. Its the universal ones that I'd stay away from.

Personally speaking though, I would have bought the Samsung one that I bought from the link on the first page.. Its only 5$ more and you get a spare battery/phone stand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

Pathology said:


> Personally speaking though, I would have bought the Samsung one that I bought from the link on the first page.. Its only 5$ more and you get a spare battery/phone stand.


With shipping that Samsung one comes to $32.65. I paid $22.95 w/free shipping. It would have been about $10 more for a battery I didn't want.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

Bought one yesterday as well as I figured it is carrying around a spare standard battery is better for me than trying to make the extended last all day. Don't mind carrying around an extra battery don't wanna carry an extra door as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justinisloco (Mar 1, 2012)

I dont know about you guys, but I have this for my batteries, and I notice that either they don't fuly charge, only going to 97% when i turn my phone on...

Anyone else have this problem with them?


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

justinisloco said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I have this for my batteries, and I notice that either they don't fuly charge, only going to 97% when i turn my phone on...
> 
> Anyone else have this problem with them?


that's normal don't worry about it. your phone does the same thing, it just doesn't show it to you.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> Bought one yesterday as well as I figured it is carrying around a spare standard battery is better for me than trying to make the extended last all day. Don't mind carrying around an extra battery don't wanna carry an extra door as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just use the extended battery door for my standard batteries too. I've had no problems doing this. That way I carry 1 door (attached to my phone) and it works with my batteries, standard or extended.

Also, got my charger in a few days ago and love it. Thanks for the recommendation guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I just use the extended battery door for my standard batteries too. I've had no problems doing this. That way I carry 1 door (attached to my phone) and it works with my batteries, standard or extended.
> 
> Also, got my charger in a few days ago and love it. Thanks for the recommendation guys!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


this ^^

i noticed that the standard battery works well with the extended door also. there is a little give in the door if you press on it, but its nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## allan1 (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007H0UGC8/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1336809313&sr=8-1

I bought this. It does what I need cause I have a extended battery and the stock battery.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

allan1 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007H0UGC8/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1336809313&sr=8-1
> 
> I bought this. It does what I need cause I have a extended battery and the stock battery.


nice


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

allan1 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007H0UGC8/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1336809313&sr=8-1
> 
> I bought this. It does what I need cause I have a extended battery and the stock battery.


How is that one working out for you? I bought the Fosmon on Amazon and its already stopped charging the phone unless I tilt the phone (by hand) up at on odd angle. Pretty disappointed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## allan1 (Jun 25, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> How is that one working out for you? I bought the Fosmon on Amazon and its already stopped charging the phone unless I tilt the phone (by hand) up at on odd angle. Pretty disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My phone moves a little on the dock but I haven't had a problem with charging. The only thing is I can't get my nexus on the dock with my Ringke Slim case.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

pharpe said:


> I've been looking for a Samsung external charger since I bought my phone. All they offer is the charger with a battery. Since I don't need another battery I went the Anker route but it didn't work at all. Since Samsung still dosen't sell stand alone charger I just ordered this one: http://www.newegg.co...=9SIA07R08T9431
> 
> It's not Samsung but Seidio is a pretty well established name some I'm hopping it's quality.


I've been using the Seidio for a few weeks now and it's working well. Good quaility. Much better than the cheap universal one I bought. Both ext and reg batteries fit fine. It has a USB port than can be used to charge the phone when the Seidio is plugged into 110v or you can reverse it and plug the USB into a 12v source (ex. cig lighter) and it will charge the battery.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

justinisloco said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I have this for my batteries, and I notice that either they don't fuly charge, only going to 97% when i turn my phone on...
> 
> Anyone else have this problem with them?


When you leave them on the charger, they charge to 100%, and if you leave them there they continue to sit there and drain to 95, then charge to 100 someone told me. That's why if you're like me and you have four batteries (bought the extended then got the charger/ spare and a battery that came with my Refurb) you have to be careful about leaving them on there plugged up. I worry about the actual physical life of the batteries

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlbettag (Apr 27, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> this ^^
> 
> i noticed that the standard battery works well with the extended door also. there is a little give in the door if you press on it, but its nothing to be concerned about.


Yes the standard battery works fine with the extended back. I do the same.

ALSO - I bought the Samsung external charger on page 1 of this thread. I mostly use extended batteries, so I just ripped off the little plastic doorflap that comes with the charger. Completely unnecessary. The battery (normal or extended) slips in there and is secure. Perhaps you would need the plastic door if you plugged the thing into the ceiling and it was suspended in mid-air slowly spinning around... ???? Just gets in the way. Stupid door goes bye bye, problem solved free.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

The door is there to prop up the phone if you use the stand that comes with it (I don't use it either, but keep it just in case I ever want to.).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pathology said:


> The door is there to prop up the phone if you use the stand that comes with it (I don't use it either, but keep it just in case I ever want to.).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The phone doesn't lean against the door? You can the door closed and it will hold the phone just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought the Samsung charger off of Amazon, and I love it. It's great not having to plug the phone in any more. However, I'm wondering if this is happening for anyone else. When I swap in a new battery and boot up my phone, several apps open immediately. Titanium starts running a scheduled backup (even if that schedule has already run today), doggcatcher checks for new podcasts (even if it did it an hour ago) and call log backup and restore runs a backup, even though it already did one today.

Is this happening for anyone else? Is there any way around it?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't use any of those apps, but I highly doubt battery swapping has anything to do with it. Maybe battery "pulling", but it really shouldn't do that.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> The phone doesn't lean against the door? You can the door closed and it will hold the phone just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh.. I've never done it without the door. The pictures I've seen of it showed with the door as a brace, so I just assumed it had to be that way lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> I don't use any of those apps, but I highly doubt battery swapping has anything to do with it. Maybe battery "pulling", but it really shouldn't do that.


Yeah, is really weird and kind of annoying. I can't figure how to stop it from happening, short of disabling scheduled backups, which I don't want to do


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Oh.. I've never done it without the door. The pictures I've seen of it showed with the door as a brace, so I just assumed it had to be that way lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've never even seen the pictures..







Works either way, but it's not necessary was all I was saying.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Yeah, is really weird and kind of annoying. I can't figure how to stop it from happening, short of disabling scheduled backups, which I don't want to do


Have you tried a fresh wipe?


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Not yet. I'll try that when I get home.

I just did a test where I powered down the phone, pulled the battery, and put the same battery back in. When I booted back up, all the same apps did the same thing. So you're right , it must have to do with pulling the battery, not swapping it.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

beachbumdeac said:


> Not yet. I'll try that when I get home.
> 
> I just did a test where I powered down the phone, pulled the battery, and put the same battery back in. When I booted back up, all the same apps did the same thing. So you're right , it must have to do with pulling the battery, not swapping it.


See if it happens with just a reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Axium said:


> See if it happens with just a reboot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't happen with a normal reboot


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Same thing happened after flashing a different kernel. I'm going to try a full wipe and reflashing AOKP Build 40 and see if that works.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Did a full wipe, flashed AOKP Build 40 and gapps, rebooted and set up everything. I only install Titanium Backup, and create a scheduled backup to run at 3 AM on Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday. Power down the phone, pull the battery out. Put the battery back in, powered on, and Titanium immediately opens and starts running through the scheduled backup.

So weird.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Did a full wipe, flashed AOKP Build 40 and gapps, rebooted and set up everything. I only install Titanium Backup, and create a scheduled backup to run at 3 AM on Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday. Power down the phone, pull the battery out. Put the battery back in, powered on, and Titanium immediately opens and starts running through the scheduled backup.
> 
> So weird.


You would probably find more help in a thread that relates to your problems


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

brkshr said:


> You would probably find more help in a thread that relates to your problems


Probably true. I'll start a thread


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Probably true. I'll start a thread


or do a search & post in a thread already on topic... just sayin...

Edit: but I don't think I've heard of that problem, so you may need to start a thread, if you find nothing


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I've searched before but couldn't find this problem. Only posted in here because I figured the users in this thread were also swapping batteries in a regular basis and might have noticed some weird behavior


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm actually having trouble finding a good wall charger since most are out of stock and i absolutely don't want another battery, i have 4 lol


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, the external chargers are a godsend, I much prefer swapping batteries as opposed to having to plug my phone in everyday, some people even multiple times in a day, and risk the wear and tear on my fastboot glory hole.

I spent the 50 on the spare battery and charger (OEM, the one at Verizon) and I gotta say-- its definitely a little pricey, but it really is worth it if you can afford it. I think you're way better off buying one of these instead of the extended battery.

They have cheap ones on eBay and stuff, and if moneys tight I would probably give them a try, but I'd try and find one that wasn't coming from china. And even with the OEM one, you have to unplug it in between batteries for it to charge correctly. I'm sure the cheaper ones have problems, but maybe pop that bitch open and make sure everything's connected and what not when you get it, and just try and take care of it and use it as little as possible. I'd also try and avoid overcharging with those cheap ones.

Hell, even tho I have the OEM one I'd still like to buy one of the super cheap ones, if someone ordered one of them and they held up decently. That cheap eBay stuff from china can really, really suck tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

To the degree it helps other GNex owners that don't want to run out of juice, here's what I do:

- I've got 3 extended batteries. Two purchased using the "Sprint Discount" (search this forum for it) costing about $7 each. OEM Samsung.
- I use an Anker Battery Bank which is awesome in those situations where I don't want to/can't shut down the phone, pull off the case, pull off the back, swap batteries and then reassemble - like when watching a movie/show or listening to music. It's awesome IMO.
- El cheapo Anker universal wall charger . Often priced about $5, I've seen it as low as a couple of bucks. This unit allows me to charge my back-up batteries without breaking-down the phone. Been using it for years. Why pay more? Fits your current GNex battery, and the battery for your next phone too.


----------



## Shooshi (Dec 31, 2011)

billyk said:


> To the degree it helps other GNex owners that don't want to run out of juice, here's what I do:
> 
> - I've got 3 extended batteries. Two purchased using the "Sprint Discount" (search this forum for it) costing about $7 each. OEM Samsung.
> - I use an Anker Battery Bankwhich is awesome in those situations where I don't want to/can't shut down the phone, pull off the case, pull off the back, swap batteries and then reassemble - like when watching a movie/show or listening to music. It's awesome IMO.
> - El cheapo Anker universal wall charger. Often priced about $5, I've seen it as low as a couple of bucks. This unit allows me to charge my back-up batteries without breaking-down the phone. Been using it for years. Why pay more? Fits your current GNex battery, and the battery for your next phone too.


How long does it take to charge the battery with that Anker Battery Bank thing? I'm really interested, but I'm worried the charge time will be very slow...

Thanks


----------

